# New 2012 1LT RS



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

does anyone have an LTZ that can comment on it? i suppose i could go with the eibach springs and it would be about the same price. im worried about going too low. i really dont want to bottom out every bump. my new LT RS has the standard 16in rims (unfortunately). I like the look of the lowered cars but dont want to go too low.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

I took delivery of my new cruze yesterday! i love this vehicle so much it was everything i wanted out of a cruze when i first bought my cruze.


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice Cruze. I have pretty much the same car. I'm not up to date on the suspension as some of the guys here but I think your best bet is to save up for a set of coil-overs before doing anything. They seem to be about 1K to start for a decent set.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

my initial thought is to go either factory upgrade or go with jsut springs, im more wnating a little drop look but also dont wnat to bottom out on everything.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> my initial thought is to go either factory upgrade or go with jsut springs, im more wnating a little drop look but also dont wnat to bottom out on everything.


I will sell you my complete LTZ strut/coils and LTZ wheels and you will be on your way


----------

